# SHOOTERS : Shot Group Problem



## snake_doc (Sep 8, 2009)

I shot an XD-40 at the range a few days ago and started off right on target (within the 9 point target ring). After about 50 rounds I started to move to the 8 and 7 point rings and shots moved all over. Without actually seeing me shoot, is it more than likely lack of stamina due to not having been the range for about 2 months, sight picture, or something else? Not sure if this is common among shooters, so I wanted to through it out to the group.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 9, 2009)

I couldn’t tell you with out watching you shoot or seeing what is taking place. Something that is common is as people shoot they start to try and find comfort spots on the grip, trigger and they also start to fight the recoil. I would shoot several strigs of 5 rounds (slow fire) take your time and see how your shout groups are for a 25 rounds. Dryfire for 25 shots and then do the same drill with ball and dummy. After you shoot the 50 rounds, take another 50 rounds and shoot what ever drills you were shooting, get comfortable. Then go back and shoot 25 rounds (slow fire) 25 dryfire and 25 rounds ball and dummy.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 9, 2009)

What you are looking to see is if you are changing your grip, trigger finger placement and if you are fighting the recoil. Other commonissues is fighting the natrual wobble area. When you have not shot in a while, the sights seem to dance around on the target more. Just accept that its happening and try and not fight the gun to stay still. Allow it to move and shoot through the movement (trust your sights). You can also practice every other night, just holding the gun at full extenition for 60 seconds, take a 60 second break and then do it again (I would do no more then 5 sets of this). This will help you rebuild the muscle tolerneces and reduce the amount of wobble you have…


----------



## Etype (Nov 6, 2010)

I always bring carbine and pistol to the range for this reason.  You hit the point of diminishing return pretty quickly when you are working one discipline of one weapon, such as slow aimed fire with a pistol.  Mix it up, give your eyes something different to look at and your muscles a different feel.

It's like working out, you can't go to the gym and do bench press everyday or for 2 hours straight and get improvement.  Frequency will yield better results than duration.


----------

